# Bathroom tiler renovation



## Kevshar (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi
We are going to get our bathroom upgraded and are looking for a bathroom installer and tiler. We are located near Sta Barbara. 
Has nooner had any work done and can they recommend someone.
Thanks


----------

